# 26 gal bowfront tank with glass lid



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

for sale, 25 dollars, no light, no filer, can brink to next meeting


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

I will take it. I can pick up tomorrow or Friday. I live in Dalworthington Gardens and travel to Lillian every Saturday and pass through Forest Hill.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

that works for me, PM sent on fishbox


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

sold


----------

